# كيفيه اخفاء ملف هام من على الجهاز



## tota bent elmaseh (9 أبريل 2011)

قد يكون لديك ملف به معلومات خاصه ومهمه جدا ولا تريد لأحد ان يراها فى غيابك فيمكنك اخفاءه من الجهاز واظهاره مره اخرى عند حاجتك لفتحه.

وإليك الخطوات:-

1-اضغط مره واحده يمين الفاره على الملف المراد اخفاءه.

2-ستظهر لك قائمه اختار منها امر properties .

3-ستظهر لك صفحه اختار منها hidden ثم ok .

4-سيبهت لون الملف وهذا لايعنى اخفاءه بالكامل من على الجهاز.

5- افتح control panel من قائمه start ثم افتح ملف folder option .

6-ستظهر لك صفحه اختار منها من اعلى الصفحه view .

7-ثم ابحث عن  hidden files and folders .

8-ستجد تحتها امران:

do not show hidden files and foder-

show hidden files and folders-

9-لإخفاء الملف اختار الامر الاول ولاظهاره مره اخرى اختار الامر التانى .​


----------



## jesus.my.life (9 أبريل 2011)

يا سلام على الطريقه الجميلة 
طبعا ميرسى كتير ليكى يا توتة متعبينك معانا 
بس الاحسن استخدام برامج


----------



## ميرنا (9 أبريل 2011)

جربتها ميرسى يا توتا


----------



## marcelino (9 أبريل 2011)

*حلوة يا توتا انا عارفها من سنين


*​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (9 أبريل 2011)

شكرا لك


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (9 أبريل 2011)

jesus.my.life قال:


> يا سلام على الطريقه الجميلة
> طبعا ميرسى كتير ليكى يا توتة متعبينك معانا
> بس الاحسن استخدام برامج


 

العفو اى خدمه مافيش تعب بس صدقنى دا اللى عرفته ولما عرفت قلت اعرف اخواتى لكن ماوصلنيش اى برامج لو عندك عرفنا بيها
وميرسى لمرورك​


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (9 أبريل 2011)

Apsoti قال:


> جربتها ميرسى يا توتا


 

أى خدعه يا أحلى أبسوتى وميرسى لمرورك انتى ياسكرتى​


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (9 أبريل 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *حلوة يا توتا انا عارفها من سنين*​


 
ما انا عارفه انها حلوه وانت عارفها من زمان طيب ماشى ياسيدى ماهو فيه ناس ممكن تكون مش عارفه
وميرسى لمرورك يا اخى​


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (9 أبريل 2011)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> شكرا لك


 
العفو اى خدمه وميرسى لمرورك​


----------



## elamer1000 (10 أبريل 2011)

*تمام*


*الف شكر*

*+++*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (15 أبريل 2011)

*قديمه قوي الفكره دي يا تووتا
والكل بقي عرفها دلوقتي
الافضل استخدام برامج 
ميرسي ليكي​*


----------



## روزي86 (15 أبريل 2011)

تسلم ايدك يا حبيبة قلبي

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 أبريل 2011)

شكرا ليكى يا توتا
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## طالبة شفاعة (14 مايو 2011)

*فكرة حلوة بس درسناها فى الاىسى دى ال عايزين نقفل برقم سرى فولدر يكون كامل فية ملفات ووورد  سبق حفظة انا اعرف كيف اضع رقم سرى على ملف وورد بس عايزة على ملف كامل سبق انشاءة *
*وربنا يجمعنا دائما فىهذا المنتدى *​


----------

